# Dubai lifestyle for westerners



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello everybody my name is Chea and I am thinking about leaving the states for a better life in Dubai. I have traveled to the Middle East many times while serving in the U.S military but I have never been to Dubai. I would like to know what Dubai is like for young westerners. Does Dubai have enough entertainment for young people? I really want to come to Dubai because of the mixture of people that I met while traveling in the Middle East. I have a few questions that I would like to know about. How high is the cost of living in Dubai? How easy is it to travel from Dubai to other countries? Do companies really pay u according to your nationality while also looking at your resume a little bit? I just want as much information as I can possibly get about Dubai before I come.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

md313 said:


> Hello everybody my name is Chea and I am thinking about leaving the states for a better life in Dubai. I have traveled to the Middle East many times while serving in the U.S military but I have never been to Dubai. I would like to know what Dubai is like for young westerners. Does Dubai have enough entertainment for young people? I really want to come to Dubai because of the mixture of people that I met while traveling in the Middle East. I have a few questions that I would like to know about. How high is the cost of living in Dubai? How easy is it to travel from Dubai to other countries? Do companies really pay u according to your nationality while also looking at your resume a little bit? I just want as much information as I can possibly get about Dubai before I come.


You can have a great lifestyle here with lots to do but you need an income first. What are you qualified to do? Just being an American isn't going to be enough. 

The cost of living is generally pretty high. I'd say it's a bit like a city like NYC. 

Travel is easy as Dubai is a major air travel hub.


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

Simey said:


> You can have a great lifestyle here with lots to do but you need an income first. What are you qualified to do? Just being an American isn't going to be enough.
> 
> The cost of living is generally pretty high. I'd say it's a bit like a city like NYC.
> 
> Travel is easy as Dubai is a major air travel hub.


I am a sharepoint admin, records manager and shipping and distribution specialist at a airlines, I also have my CCAF which is equal to a 2 year degree. I performed all these duties in the military in different locations world wide. I also know how to use PowerPoint and outlook and all the Microsoft products. I know that is a mandatory skill now days.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

md313 said:


> I am a sharepoint admin, records manager and shipping and distribution specialist at a airlines, I also have my CCAF which is equal to a 2 year degree. I performed all these duties in the military in different locations world wide. I also know how to use PowerPoint and outlook and all the Microsoft products. I know that is a mandatory skill now days.


I'm sure that there are positions that use those skills. Unfortunately I am not the person to advise you on what kind of salaries are offered. Maybe someone else on the board would know. 

Unfortunately, I'm not sure that an Associates degree is widely recognized outside the US.


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

Simey said:


> I'm sure that there are positions that use those skills. Unfortunately I am not the person to advise you on what kind of salaries are offered. Maybe someone else on the board would know.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm not sure that an Associates degree is widely recognized outside the US.


I know right. Lol but I know people that have good jobs in Dubai without any type of degree at all but they are all from the UK. Maybe that helps or something idk. Where should I apply? LinkedIn


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

there is a wealth of information on this forum and i invite you to use the search tool to query more specific topics. as well, please notice that there are sticky threads at the top which specifically cover jobs and packages as well as how to find an apartment [including lots of info on rents, cost, agent fees, etc].

there are also various threads discussing cost of living, lifestyle, etc. etc. again, i urge you to use the search function.

and keep in mind, having a "better life" here in the middle east is all relative to what you currently experience in your home country. the grass is not always greener and dubai can be a great expense for some who are not careful with their money or diligent in their research before coming over.

i have no idea what kind of jobs you would be qualified for or what type of salary but i can tell you that linked in is not really a place where you "apply for jobs". also, most people i know who have really great jobs/salaries here are degree holders with specific skill sets that are unique amongst their peers.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

@md313 not much has changed since you last asked similar if not same questions... 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...read-23-years-old-american-air-force-guy.html

Needless to say, let's try and not have the same thing that happened to the linked thread, happen to this thread ....


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

saraswat said:


> @md313 not much has changed since you last asked similar if not same questions...
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/138293-thread-23-years-old-american-air-force-guy.html
> 
> Needless to say, let's try and not have the same thing that happened to the linked thread, happen to this thread ....


What happen to the linked thread? I didn't start that by the way. Were you posting that link to show that I did something wrong? I'm guessing you were. And the Atlanta Falcons suck just to let you know Matt Ryan is not a Franchise quarterback sir


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

md313 said:


> And the Atlanta Falcons suck just to let you know Matt Ryan is not a Franchise quarterback sir


Sure, OK .. and you are actually John Madden in disguise on this forum right ...


----------



## md313 (Jan 2, 2013)

No tony dungy


----------



## nouniii4 (Jun 12, 2013)

Dubai is awesome. You will love it and be very happy


----------

